# Need to replace coil Stihl 064 part # 2 204 222 108



## melvinhatcher (Jul 8, 2008)

I posted this over in Arborist 101 without any response therefore, I am trying here, hoping for some input, please.

I need to replace the coil on my Stihl 064 chainsaw part #Bosch 2 204 222 108. Also, I need to know the coil to flywheel air gap. Last but not least, where is the best place to find parts and information?

Regards,

Melvin


----------



## Stihl #1 (Jul 8, 2008)

use 1122 400 1314, list is $112.15
set the gap at about 0.008"
STIHL parts are not supposed to be sold online, go to a dealer you like.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 8, 2008)

you can get them used for about $35...

Use the AS search feature - there are many posts about which coils/flywheel combination work in 064's. if you have the correct or two slot flywheel, you can use the 0000 400 1300 - easier to find used.


Stihl#1 - does the -1314 work with the 064? it's listed as 066 -polymer flywheel...


----------



## melvinhatcher (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you sir!  

Do I have to worry about repositioning the flywheel on the key-way slots, or is this a direct swap for my 2 204 222 108? opcorn: 

I am off to see the (Stihl Wizard) local Stihl dealer as we speak and thank you again. :rockn: 

Regards,

Melvin


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2008)

See if your wizard can beat this....


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190228887322&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=009

I see I need to do some work on this ad, I have about 16 of those critters....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 8, 2008)

Buy Fish's 0000 400 1300 ignition if you have the correct flywheel..... they are new ('ish)...

I actually think they perform better on the 064 then the "smarter" coils anyhow.


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I thought I would throw it in there, since all has gone to Hades anyway..


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 8, 2008)

...and I assume I'll still get my usual percentage?


----------



## Bowtie (Jul 8, 2008)

As far as setting the coil to flywheel gap, I (and many others) use a playing card or a business card. That has always worked for me.


----------



## Stihl #1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually Andy is right the 0000 400 1300 will work.







I stopped at the third box this morning when I posted. What this chart says is that with serial number 118761250 (replace the X with the first number of your serial number: 1=Germany, 2=USA, 3=Brazil, and all 064s are from Germany) the Bosch can be replaced with the Prufrex, but the Bosch number is still in the 2007 price list, so I don't know what is up with that. I will research it some more tomorrow. Notice that the serial number is the same in all the boxes and the arrows imply that each new number can replace the previous. So the Prufrex is replaced by the Iida EY-V, and that number has changed twice but is still listed, but the most current is the 0000 400 1300, which as Fish said, is the same as the 029 series saws. I did a where used on the 0000 400 1300 module: 024, 026, 028, 029, 034, 036, 038, 039, 044, 048, 064, and all the MS versions as well, plus one version of a FS clearing saw.
A search for the 1122 400 1314 module shows it on the 046, 066, and the MS 460, MS 650, and MS 660.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 8, 2008)

Well... there are four different flywheels on the info you posted!

And... there are dual key flywheels not listed...

I suspect the flywheel in question is the -1201, and the ignition in question is the old rev limited Bosch. The -1300 ignition (not limited) requires the 1203 or the dual key (which I can't remember the part number..).

You'll know if you have the wrong combination - it will kick like a mule when you try to start...


----------



## melvinhatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Well... there are four different flywheels on the info you posted!
> 
> And... there are dual key flywheels not listed...
> 
> ...



I don't see any numbers on the flywheel however, I have not removed it from the saw. I supposed it is located on the backside of the flywheel. I am so confused as to what coil will fit my saw. I purchased a coil from e-bay that was advertised to fit a huge amount of smaller saws and to include the 064 and it would not even match the bolt pattern for my 064 therefore, it is being returned as we speak.
I went to a Stihl dealer yesterday and the way he picked out the correct or supposing correct coil was to match the old coil to a diagram on the 064 page in the parts book. 
He pointed out that since my coil only had a kill switch terminal and the other two other wire terminals beside the spark plug terminal was the right way to pick the correct coil for my application which was the 1311 coil.
Now, here is the kicker, cost $158.00 :jawdrop:
and there are only two available in the USA. :monkey: 

He talked directly to STIHL before placing the order. 

Regards,


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 9, 2008)

Your dealer isn't totally correct in how to choose a coil... the "dual contact" coils are for a red-light, and you have to be careful using serial numbers unless you know the saw history as things get swapped around... If your dealer has already placed the order, I guess he's responsible though.


If it is correct that you can use the -1311, you'll have the -1203 flywheel and you can also use the 0000 400 1300 - and you can get one from Fish (above) for $35... 

If you have the dual-key flywheel you can use most coils... if not take the flywheel off and look at the number on the back. I always check the flywheel and work from there.

Note that the old bosch coil is only for the -1201 flywheel, or the "B" postion on a dual key. If you get otehr coils, they require slot P on the dual key flywheel.


----------



## melvinhatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Your dealer isn't totally correct in how to choose a coil... the "dual contact" coils are for a red-light, and you have to be careful using serial numbers unless you know the saw history as things get swapped around... If your dealer has already placed the order, I guess he's responsible though.
> 
> 
> If it is correct that you can use the -1311, you'll have the -1203 flywheel and you can also use the 0000 400 1300 - and you can get one from Fish (above) for $35...
> ...



As far as things being swapped around, I don't think so. This is a hand me down saw that my father gave me about five years ago. He bought it new in 1985, so hopefully everything is original.

One of the reasons he gave it to me was because it takes a full grown good man to start it when it is cold. His birthday was yesterday and he turned 89. 

Therefore, at 84 he was not starting it often . . . and me being 67, I have to be committed when I pull the starting rope. What I am saying, when you pull the starting rope, you better put some or a lot of @rse into it or it going to fight you and win. No wimps for the 064.

Now on to the coil that fish is offering. I ordered a coil from a fellow on ebay, I will not say his name because it is not worth the hassle to do so. But, he advertised his coil as; 

This is a Brand New 029, MS290, MS310 and 039, MS390 Ignition Module Assembly. This will also fit the 024, MS 240, 026, MS 260, 028, 029, MS 290, MS 310, 034, MS 340, 036, MS 360, 038, MS 380, 044, MS 440, 048, 064 Electronic Ignition Coil - Module. Parts # 00004001300. The Picture can describe this item better than I can. 

Right, wrong or whatever, this coil would not even fit the bolt pattern on my 064. Well, I sent it back and waiting for my refund. 

At any rate, I think I will remove the flywheel today and get the number and verify back to you. I need your advice before I accept this coil as to if it will be compatible with my flywheel.

Again, I thank you so much for your patience and tolerance to help me solve this 064 compatibility problem.

 

Melvin


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2008)

That is the same part number as mine, but the only difference, is that his is Chinese, I believe. And mine is a genuine Stihl. I do not have any experience
with the Chinese clones, and do not know if their parts are exact replicants.

So a Chinese 029 coil, might only fit a chinese 029, I do not know.

Can you post just the pic?


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2008)

I will clear out my P.M. box, contact me.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jul 9, 2008)

Some reason my 064 has 3, coil mounting holes, one upper and two lower holes, in the case for coil......lower farthest to rear is not used on mine.
Not that it matters.....just thought it was odd. Maybe older coils used
farthest to rear mounting hole and cases where made for a while to take
two different bolt patterns? If so you may have early type case and where
trying to use later type coil...........*Just guessing, now.*


Gary


----------



## melvinhatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

Fish said:


> That is the same part number as mine, but the only difference, is that his is Chinese, I believe. And mine is a genuine Stihl. I do not have any experience
> with the Chinese clones, and do not know if their parts are exact replicants.
> 
> So a Chinese 029 coil, might only fit a chinese 029, I do not know.
> ...



Here ya go. I hope you can view these.


----------



## melvinhatcher (Jul 10, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> Some reason my 064 has 3, coil mounting holes, one upper and two lower holes, in the case for coil......lower farthest to rear is not used on mine.
> Not that it matters.....just thought it was odd. Maybe older coils used
> farthest to rear mounting hole and cases where made for a while to take
> two different bolt patterns? If so you may have early type case and where
> ...



The coil that I purchased from ebay advertised as; 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
_This is a Brand New 029, MS290, MS310 and 039, MS390 Ignition Module Assembly. This will also fit the 024, MS 240, 026, MS 260, 028, 029, MS 290, MS 310, 034, MS 340, 036, MS 360, 038, MS 380, 044, MS 440, 048, 064 Electronic Ignition Coil - Module. Parts # 00004001300. The Picture can describe this item better than I can. _
----------------------------------------------------------------------
would not even fit the two upper mounting holes. The coil frame was just to short to fit my case. The coil had the same configuration but, was just to small to mount in my case.
Besides that, it was not a new coil as advertised well maybe newly re-manufactured but, not a new coil.:monkey: 
Regards,


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't see the Stihl logo on that one, who knows what you got.
P.M. me your mailing address, I will send you one. 

If it works, send me $30. If it doesn't, send it back.........

deal?


----------



## melvinhatcher (Jul 10, 2008)

Fish said:


> I don't see the Stihl logo on that one, who knows what you got.
> P.M. me your mailing address, I will send you one.
> 
> If it works, send me $30. If it doesn't, send it back.........
> ...



The coil you see in the picture is my original Bosch 2 204 222 108 it has 747 stamped in the center, made in Germany and 085 at the very bottom of the coil.

I posted the pictures of the coil and saw just to show that I did not have a bastard configured, jury rigged saw, that it is original. If my saw is an original Stihl 064 then, his supposing 1300 Stihl coil should have at least bolted up to my saw. :monkey: 

I will IM you tomorrow after I go in for my blood pressure check up.

Regards,

Melvin


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 10, 2008)

What you have there is the 'dogleg' 064 coil. The part number is 1122 400 1300. There is no other replacement coil for that one. You have to find another 1122 400 1300 coil just like that one.

Some 064 cases were molded with both sets of mounts so you can use other styles of modules, unfortunately yours does not. Your flywheel will actually work with other coils. 

If you're really feeling adventurous, you can mount one of the universal coils like Fish has for sale using a stack of washers and a hole drilled in your case. It's a repair I'd only recommend for advanced technicians and it takes a lot of finesse to make it work.


----------



## melvinhatcher (Jul 12, 2008)

Fish said:


> That is the same part number as mine, but the only difference, is that his is Chinese, I believe. And mine is a genuine Stihl. I do not have any experience
> with the Chinese clones, and do not know if their parts are exact replicants.
> 
> So a Chinese 029 coil, might only fit a chinese 029, I do not know.
> ...



Good morning Fish,

Just an update on my 064. The dealer called and told me the coil I ordered was in. I took the saw and old coil to his store. The new coil fits the saw and the part number is; 1122 400 1300.
I had to take mama to a baseball game last night and did not have time to install it in the saw but I will do that today. I report back later to let you know how it works out.

Later today 02:30 pm. just walked in the house after felling two large apple trees that mama wanted out of the yard for a long time.

Welp, I installed the coil, set the gap .008 with an old feeler gauge that I use to set the valve lash on my LT1 Chevy, checked the compression while the engine was still cold, has not run since last year, 160 psi. I think that is fairly good compression for a twenty-three year old chainsaw. I put everything back together and she popped off on the first pull with choke on. Next pull with the choke off, she fired up and idled with a soft thump, thump, just like she done since new . . . and I danced to the music.
I am a happy man.

Now its back to cutting this winter's firewood.

However, I will be lurking in the background.

Regards,

Melvin


Regards,


----------

